

Programming Language Popularity (StackOverflow & Ohloh) - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/08/programming-language-popularity.html

======
EzGraphs
Yes, but the idea is that data from two different sources on the web can be
quickly compared and correlated. The differences between the data can help
reveal the biases at play.

------
cs2010
Sort of an apples and oranges comparison? StackOverflow has a pretty
significant Microsoft bias and Ohloh is all about Open Source.

